# can i egg share?



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

I heard somewhere that to be accepted for egg share you need to already have a child..is this true? Also do you need to have had some kind of IVf treatment already. I have not had any treatment or have a child but interested in egg share, can i go for it?

xxx


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi Littlehush,

I went through egg share without having been pregnant first. I think some recipients do choose to go with a donor who has proven fertility though.

Good luck with your tx.

xx


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am on my 2nd round of egg share and I havent got any children.

Good luck

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my egg donor is unproven- some recipients will not chose an egg donor who is unproven


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have just been accepted to egg share as the donor and i do not have any children

Good Luck xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi

Thanks so much for your replys. Im waiting on a phone call from the clinic on monday...but i have a couple of questions and i cant wait till monday..lol!

One thing is this... 'Have no family history of inheritable disorders' like what?

And what list of test do they reguire at Bourn Hall for egg share? I have had quite a lot of tests done but dont know if they are the right ones!

Thanks girls...im just impatient


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

In regards to the family history they are talking about things such as epilepsy, heart diabetes, diabetes and a few others. 

As for the tests these are the tests i had to have but i think these are standard for anyone looking to egg share. I got these from my paper work...

HIV
Hep B&C
Hep B Core Antibody
Syphilis
Chlamydia
Chromosome Analysis - (to make sure you do not have an unknown genetic problem)
Cystic Fibrosis Screen
CMV - ( Common Viral infection like Rubella)
Blood Group - (Important for the recipients pregnancy)
AMH Hormone - (Informs about the fertility of your eggs & how your ovaries might respond to drug stimulation) 

Hope this helps

xXx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for that hun.
Think i have had most of those tests done.
Recarding the Diabetes, my dad has type 2 diabetes, will that affect it?

xxx


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

As far as i know no it will not stop you from egg sharing but the recipient will have to be notified of this and it is their choice to accept your eggs or not. Also different clinics have different rules. I think at the most it may just take a little longer to find a recipient but on the other hand this may not bother some people so try not to worry to much (easier said than done...I know)

The main thing is that you do not have diabetes.

xxx


----------

